
Forget Streaming: Why You Should Still Buy Blu-Rays - walterbell
https://www.tomsguide.com/opinion/forget-streaming-why-you-should-still-buy-blu-rays
======
kgwxd
The fact anyone has to worry about future-proofing video these days is
infuriating. If you're activley making your product worse, and forwarding the
cost of making it worse to the buyer, you dont deserve a single dollar.

------
RunningDroid
The technically superior but morally grey solution to this problem is to buy
whichever version of the movie is optimal for the hardware + software you have
and when the time comes for you to update your setup to the point your copy of
the movie is no longer optimal you pirate a copy of the movie that is.

~~~
beatgammit
Of course I ripped this 4k video from my DVD officer!

Personally, I wish there was an option to do this completely legally, without
any gray area, no DRM, and for a reasonable price. I don't like having
physical media (it can get scratched or lost), so I'd much rather have digital
if I can. I think the perfect solution here is to use signatures (say, pgp),
which would let me prove ownership without complicating my consumption of that
media (I could copy it wherever I need to).

But no, the media companies are paranoid about piracy. Don't they realize that
if they make their content easier to get for a reasonable price, people will
choose to go through legal channels instead of pirating?

------
duxup
>I recommend that you buy a 4K ultra-high definition (UHD) version of a movie,
even if you don't have the hardware to support it yet. The digital version you
get from Movies Anywhere matches the resolution of the Blu-ray or DVD you
purchase, so buying the 4K version helps future-proof your viewing.

I'm not sure historically speaking that would work out to good advice
considering the past and the speed of technology change.

Another consideration is lifestyle change.

I used to own a lot of DVDs. But now I have a family and different obligations
and movie time is far less frequent and a bunch of disks and downloads to
manage is suddenly not desirable at all.

